# sbf for the razr



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

How long does it usually take for the .sbf to leak. is there any news on a leak in the near future


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Someone on XDA said they're working on getting it, and that Moto said they typically release it roughly a month after the phone comes out (which is in two days).


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Moto has never released an sbf file. They are all leaks. What they release is most of the kernel source for devs to better understand how the phone functions, and that is already out. We have to find the FXZ files ourselves (no sbfs anymore, they use fastboot files now, D3, Bionic, RAZR). So we have to find leaks on their servers or a sneaky employee, in order to get these files. Time will only tell when we will get these files. But I've heard rumors that since Google acquired Motorola Mobility, they have beefed up security.


----------



## simon_lefisch (Jul 23, 2011)

Does the recovery file come from moto or verizon? i ask cuz im currently trying to see if i can get the recovery file from a friend who works for verizon. i have to differents sources im using right now and i figure if i can grab a copy then that would help development on the Razr.


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes the files r from Verizon. Moto has the files as well. Th3ory says that they are kept via RSS. So the person need to log on to the machine to get files.


----------



## drhodus32 (Jun 27, 2011)

What kinda clearance is needed and how big of a corporate store does it have to be to have access? I've heard conflicting stories...anyone know?


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

I only know a handful of coprate Verizon stores has access to the files. There a few people out there that has gotten there phone flashed.. I am unlucky to have one near me that flashs or earn have trained staff. I am sure a certain level of access is need


----------



## simon_lefisch (Jul 23, 2011)

my friends dad is friends with an area/district manager. is that enough clearance?


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes it should b fine. Good luck


----------

